

Cooking a Project Team - mironov
http://blog.jaconda.im/cooking-a-project-team

======
painz
Not bad I guess.

~~~
AlexC04
I don't know, I think it reads like bad advertising copy. Cliche'd metaphor
made on a tenuous link but without any of the added wit and je-ne-sais-quois
that makes (good) copy fun to read.

I strongly disliked a number of things about it.

